# mealworm egg things !!!!!!



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

how do you know when a meal worm will turn into an alien ??? 

it is from them hard shell things ryt ????? 

ive found a few of them and seperated them. 

how long is it till they hatch into aliens ??


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

the alien part can happen over night, as i keep checking my mealies every 12 hours or so, and there's always new aliens. it take about a week to go from alien to beetle


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

ive had the shell things for about 3 days :S 

i found one in with the mealies today and it has spots of black either side is it dead ??


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

If the meal worms have gone hard then they're dead ones. Just keep checking them and separating the aliens


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

ok will do  cheers  

are the shell things aliens ?? 

i just seen sum aliens in the mealie food dish tht i got and i could swear they didnt go into the shell thing ??


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

By shell things do mean worms that have gone straight and hard? Before the worms turn into aliens they shed but there's not really any signs of them doing it and they can alienate at diff sizes too


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

heres a photo of them 
your gunna thing im dumb now lol
im a complete noob at this and i was told the aliens come out of these:



















i cant remember if they were in the box wen i got them :s

i read sumwhere tht aliens come from these lol 

dont take the piss please lol :blush:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

spikemu said:


> heres a photo of them
> your gunna thing im dumb now lol
> im a complete noob at this and i was told the aliens come out of these:
> 
> ...


I don't think you're dumb at all. I didn't have a clue either at first. Can't see the pics very well on my phone but don't know what they are lol. Have a look at the sticky above, it has pics of every stage of the mealworms so should help. I used that as a guide to breed them


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> I don't think you're dumb at all. I didn't have a clue either at first. Can't see the pics very well on my phone but don't know what they are lol. Have a look at the sticky above, it has pics of every stage of the mealworms so should help. I used that as a guide to breed them


on your phone ?????? get a pc lol joke 

yea ive been using tht but then i wasnt sure if it was so obvi tht they came out of the shell things tht he didnt say bout them or whether they were nufin 2 do wiv em lol


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

They could be aliens that have died and gone hard, either way just chuck em. Aliens that are alive are white and very soft at first and they don't harden that much


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

lol ok will do  

cheers m8  

you've been very helpful


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

they don't look like anything in the meal worm life stange at all. the aliens come straight from the meal worms just as they shed their skin


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

i get 12 meal worm bugs aday now and i have about 30+ aliens left to hatch so my colony of meal worms is going great at the minute i have about 70+ adults e.g bettles so i cant wait


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

OK UP DATE 
i have loadsa mealie worms AND 12 aliens  

no beetles so far  

pretty good for only starting less than a week ago  lol


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah me too, got over 25 (very rough guess) aliens, and two beetles with one more looks like it's going to hatch within the next 24 hours


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

kirsten said:


> yeah me too, got over 25 (very rough guess) aliens, and two beetles with one more looks like it's going to hatch within the next 24 hours



lol in some REALLY odd way its kinda excitin lol 

just to start off wiv lol


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

do those things look anything like this ^
its pumpkin seeds..


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

kinda lol 

but dw there gone now 

lol


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

spikemu said:


> lol in some REALLY odd way its kinda excitin lol
> 
> just to start off wiv lol


It is exciting in a way. Knowing that you've done it yourself too. I was chuffed when i saw the first baby mealies and morio worms. I started 3 months ago and have loads of mealies now


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

wow does it really kik off tht fast ?  

thts kwl


----------

